# gaining weight and mass



## blackoutken (May 1, 2011)

I looking for tips to gain weight and mass I have a good mucle tone but weight 130 . just gained 5lbs but want to add like 20+ pounds by july (wedding/honeymoon) I thinking if I can have my build on a bigger frame I'm good ( also its hard for me to keep weight on I gained the 5lbs quick kicked up my meals and shakes and didn't gain anything additional )


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*blackoutken* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## TJTJ (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to IMF post your questions in the proper forum. Here Training - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## zok37 (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## jack1970 (May 3, 2011)

Peanut butter is your friend.


----------

